# Some inspiration for all the mushers......



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

A teaser for La Grande Odyssée Savoie Mont Blanc 2013.....coming up Jan 12-23....

[video=dailymotion;xpbhfg]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xpbhfg_la-grande-odyssee-savoie-mont-blanc-2013-teaser_sport[/video]


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

Our dog, Snoopy, loves to pull more than anything! She would have been a great sled dog I think if we lived with more snow. We loved your video of the upcoming race! Thanks for posting this inspirational piece!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

They had to cancel our yearly Dog Sled races last year because of lack of snow in January. I think this year they should be able to hold them as we have enough snow. The teams come from all over and there is a big variety of dogs used. There are a few teams of purebred Malamutes but most are crossbred Huskies.

They usually have a fun sled pull for any dogs that want to try it out.


----------

